# Alvin Small the new UKBFF overall winner and the next UK Pro



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just heard Alvin won the overall making him the newest UK Pro BB and yet another overall title win for his coach Harold Mariller.....great news for both guys....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats to Alvin 

Also v good result for Harold, think that's 2 class winners (Alvin and Harry Ogg), 2 2nd places (Kitti and Rene), a 3rd (Terry in the Classics) and a 4th (Wayne) ?

I know he's been flat out whenever I've been in to train lately so it's definately paid off!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

brilliant any news on how lewis breed got on in the inter 90s+


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome stuff! really like his physique..! Anyone know how haroldas got on?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Won the open heavies.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

laurie g said:


> brilliant any news on how lewis breed got on in the inter 90s+


Lewis placed 5th. Miles from here placed 3rd :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Lewis placed 5th. Miles from here placed 3rd :thumbup1:


That's very good going :thumbup1:

How did Rab get on? Anyone know?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

WoW well done miles and he had a quad tear. well done Lewis aswell any one got pics?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> That's very good going :thumbup1:
> 
> How did Rab get on? Anyone know?


Rab made the top 10 (2nd day) but not the top 6, still a fantastic result for his first year of competing:thumbup1:

We're just getting ready to head out for a curry n a beverage


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

well done to all involved !!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

StephenC said:


> Rab made the top 10 (2nd day) but not the top 6, still a fantastic result for his first year of competing:thumbup1:
> 
> We're just getting ready to head out for a curry n a beverage


Excellent stuff! 

Have a good night. And look after him Stephen! :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Excellent stuff!
> 
> Have a good night. And look after him Stephen! :lol:


If im anything like last night he'll have to look after me, I think I stole Weemans mojo, my apologies to anyone I may have offended/embarresed or physically abused:whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Did they award a female Pro Card in Physique?

Good stuff for big Alvin lets hope he can make the transition to the pro circut a smooth one, sure harold has plans for him to push on and really compete with the big boys in a few years. With Zak too I hope the UK guys can push on in the future as they are both still young comparativly!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well done to wez, he is a member here, he got 6th in the under 90's men, it was a very good show all in all, standards were high, there were guys staying in our hotel that had not made the cut, and said the oposition was very strong this year....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Did they award a female Pro Card in Physique?
> 
> Good stuff for big Alvin lets hope he can make the transition to the pro circut a smooth one, sure harold has plans for him to push on and really compete with the big boys in a few years. With Zak too I hope the UK guys can push on in the future as they are both still young comparativly!


I think the UKBFF have made it clear in the past they do not give the female winner a pro card (I think is wrong) so the Arnold top 5 or the worlds top 5 is the only way


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Alvin.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> I think the UKBFF have made it clear in the past they do not give the female winner a pro card (I think is wrong) so the Arnold top 5 or the worlds top 5 is the only way


I thought that too but then I'm sure last year they did....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> I thought that too but then I'm sure last year they did....


No last year Kerry said they where going to onstage but then had to retract it.....


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

any pics of alvin as i had to leave early today and missed the last few classes.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Did they award a female Pro Card in Physique?
> 
> Good stuff for big Alvin lets hope he can make the transition to the pro circut a smooth one, sure harold has plans for him to push on and really compete with the big boys in a few years. With Zak too I hope the UK guys can push on in the future as they are both still young comparativly!


They no longer award the women their Pro card on winning the British title women now have to place 3rd or higher at the Europeans OR place 6th or higher at the Worlds to make an application foer their Pro card.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The womans winner was head and shoulders above anyone else on stage, and it won't be long before she gets her pro card, from what I seen, I think her name was Nicola CCok, help me, sorry if I got it wrong, it was a great weekend but a long one!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

There was some big uns in the super heavys, Alvin looked amazing! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

freddee said:


> The womans winner was head and shoulders above anyone else on stage, and it won't be long before she gets her pro card, from what I seen, I think her name was Nicola CCok, help me, sorry if I got it wrong, it was a great weekend but a long one!


her name was Lisa Cross and although a deserved winner she certainly was not head and shoulders above Renee in 2nd, renee was much harder than Lisa and she will need to harden up from the rear to do anything in the Pro ranks if she ever gets there


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> her name was Lisa Cross and although a deserved winner she certainly was not head and shoulders above Renee in 2nd, renee was much harder than Lisa and she will need to harden up from the rear to do anything in the Pro ranks if she ever gets there


disagree with that, Renee was in better condition but not by much. lisa had her on size, shape and fullness.

as soon as Lisa walked on both days everyone that was arround me just said "class winner"

Although this thread is about alvin- well done!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

GM-20 said:


> disagree with that, Renee was in better condition but not by much. lisa had her on size, shape and fullness.
> 
> as soon as Lisa walked on both days everyone that was arround me just said "class winner"
> 
> Although this thread is about alvin- well done!


Sorry mate I have to agree with Paul it wasnt clear cut at all both girls looked great and Renee actually beat Lisa in some poses...was close in my opinion.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

at the end of the day BB'ing is about opinions.

however mine was that it was pretty clear cut and it seemed that everyone i spoke to had the same opinion.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Opinions are like pi$s flaps - every cvnts got them :lol:

Your right tho'

Bump for pics of Alvin?


----------



## chris2678 (Apr 30, 2009)

can i just say i had really good weekend i placed in top ten in super heavy weight at my first british my name chris adams watch out for me next year. alvin well done you are a very nice guy thank you for your advice the week end very help full. pat warner has taken me under his wing to get me ready for next year i hope to place top six wit his help i no i can do it just got too stay consistant all year with diet and trainning once again thank you alvin and pat what ever you want me to do i will man lets get me top six happy days.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GM-20 said:


> at the end of the day BB'ing is about opinions.
> 
> however mine was that it was pretty clear cut and it seemed that everyone i spoke to had the same opinion.


thats cool but it certainly is not shared by as many as you think....like i said Lisa was a worthy winner but certainly was not ahead by much....although who cares it is done now


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> thats cool but it certainly is not shared by as many as you think....like i said Lisa was a worthy winner but certainly was not ahead by much....although who cares it is done now


Show some respect to winner paul:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

IB had Lisa Cross down as a clear winner and I fully respect his opinions as he was up close with his report.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> *IB *had Lisa Cross down as a clear winner and I fully respect his opinions as he was up close with his report.


Slight tangent, but everytime I see someone refer to him as that, I cant help think of *I*rritable *B*owel syndrome :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Show some respect to winner paul:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


if you put your specs back on old man you will see in both posts i said she was a worthy winner


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&tid=1299426346058#!/album.php?aid=283791&id=750236239

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=283791&id=750236239#!/album.php?aid=283781&id=750236239

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=283791&id=750236239#!/album.php?aid=283777&id=750236239

oh and here are some pics - dont think Lee will mind me popping them on here - he got some fantastic shots !

Think Lisa was AWESOME ....great stage presence stole it from Renee....like people have said - it was a done deal BUT Renee was outstanding in rear poses - her back was amazing [iMO] ...both routines were very graceful for physique as well :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jem said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&tid=1299426346058#!/album.php?aid=283791&id=750236239
> 
> oh and here are some pics - dont think Lee will mind me popping them on here - he got some fantastic shots !
> 
> Think Lisa was AWESOME ....great stage presence stole it from Renee....like people have said - it was a done deal BUT Renee was outstanding in rear poses - her back was amazing [iMO] ...both routines were very graceful for physique as well :thumb:


Jem if you aint busy hun can you download a few and attach them here, I cant get FB @ work!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Jem if you aint busy hun can you download a few and attach them here, I cant get FB @ work!


yeah because you blocked it yourself :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will have some time later


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Jem if you aint busy hun can you download a few and attach them here, I cant get FB @ work!


Me too please 

Cant find any pics of Alvin anywhere??

Gutted i missed the weekend


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

credit to Lee Harding who took all of these pics :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

looking at the last pic there with haroldas. im sorry, based on that pic he doesnt look out of shape in that overall line up


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Jem x


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

is it the same lisa cross who did the pornos ??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Jem, reps, Excellent pics and what a monster Alvin is. Easily the winner and outsized Haroldas which shows just how big he is.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

yeh agreed, looks incredible. Such an ironic name he's got lol


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Alvin was the clear winner, he looked awesome. So much potential as a pro


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> her name was Lisa Cross and although a deserved winner she certainly was not head and shoulders above Renee in 2nd, renee was much harder than Lisa and she will need to harden up from the rear to do anything in the Pro ranks if she ever gets there


I couldn't agree with you more Paul.....


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a pic of Big Alvin courtesy of Eric Guy and MuscleTalk


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Alvin fantastic physique and all round nice bloke and incredible humble. :thumb:


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

i like the way Alvin does his side chest shot, he supinates the opposite arm that is conventionally used, seems to work well. however probs would only work that well with monstrous arms like his.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Did Ian Sturrock compete?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rich-B said:


> Did Ian Sturrock compete?


he did but did not make the top 6


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

alvin looked awesome IMO and deserved the overall. haroldas was huge and came in much tighter on the second day.

Lisa was very good altho not miles ahead of the others the clear winner. very complete package and had all basis coverd from condition, symetry, size etc etc. saw her walking around after and she looked incredible.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> he did but did not make the top 6


Cheers Paul, was he expected to do better than that?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I was talking to Ian earlier, and kind of lost sight of him at the end but asked my mate later, who got sixth (Mark Westacott) and he said he got second?? I was only joking with Ian earlier about not recognising builders with the tan and shaven heads, all is I know he is one nice bloke.....


----------



## Masino (Oct 12, 2010)

You all seem to be mis informed about being able to apply for a pro card. if you win your class you can apply for a pro card however you may not be awarded it if the IFBB panel feel you are not up to pro standard. Every class winner in the USA NPC's gets a pro card but does not always compete as a pro. The pro title is mostly used to promote yourself as a personal trainer and enables you to charge more for your expertise.

The rules are the same for you here in the UK the IFBB is an international body and same rules apply.


----------



## Masino (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to add to my last post. Very few make it to the Olympia Stage during their time as a pro. It is a very big step from Am to Pro. As i said earlier in the USA there is a earnings related reason. i am not sure if the IFBB pro title means as much in the UK to potential personal trainer clients as it does back in the states.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Masino said:


> You all seem to be mis informed about being able to apply for a pro card. if you win your class you can apply for a pro card however you may not be awarded it if the IFBB panel feel you are not up to pro standard. Every class winner in the USA NPC's gets a pro card but does not always compete as a pro. The pro title is mostly used to promote yourself as a personal trainer and enables you to charge more for your expertise.
> 
> The rules are the same for you here in the UK the IFBB is an international body and same rules apply.


Well sorry to bust the American bubble, you speak with forked tongue - because in the UK if you are a guy you will only get your Pro card when you win the overall title AND the women are NOT awarded a Pro card for winning the overall British Title...... they have to place top 3 at the Europeans or top 6 at the Worlds OR pace top 5 at The Arnold Classic......

Perhaps you can report that to the IFBB because in the UK we are not treated the same as our American bretheren...

Lx


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> Well sorry to bust the American bubble, you speak with forked tongue - because in the UK if you are a guy you will only get your Pro card when you win the overall title AND the women are NOT awarded a Pro card for winning the overall British Title...... they have to place top 3 at the Europeans or top 6 at the Worlds OR pace top 5 at The Arnold Classic......
> 
> Perhaps you can report that to the IFBB because in the UK we are not treated the same as our American bretheren...
> 
> Lx


Well said


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

My thoughts on why Alvin won:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Barney-vs-Haroldas-vs-Alvin.aspx


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> My thoughts on why Alvin won:
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Barney-vs-Haroldas-vs-Alvin.aspx


Great blog mate.

Sums it up nicely imo.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been a big fan of alvin's physique for the past couple years now, and am truely happy for him. great accomplishment and am sure he will produce even more in the future. Haroldas looked amazing too, must have been a very close decision but think the right one was made in the end. congrats to Alvin!!!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> My thoughts on why Alvin won:
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Barney-vs-Haroldas-vs-Alvin.aspx


Nicely written James..... I enjoyed that.

Lou X


----------

